# Mosquito lake



## Big V (Jun 23, 2021)

Heard the crappie fishing was good by the buoy line the mosquito. Has anybody had any luck? I plan on going this weekend.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Well, I think youve asked about four or five lakes now, hopefully you get out and give us a report


----------



## Big V (Jun 23, 2021)

guppygill said:


> Well, I think youve asked about four or five lakes now, hopefully you get out and give us a report


Going to Spencer hopefully this weekend. Going to Michigan next weekend. New to site and need 25 posts to list a new shanty on marketplace. I was on this site a few years ago and couldn't remember my login. Not trying to make anyone mad.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Big V said:


> Going to Spencer hopefully this weekend. Going to Michigan next weekend. New to site and need 25 posts to list a new shanty on marketplace. I was on this site a few years ago and couldn't remember my login. Not trying to make anyone mad.


Gotcha, and some on here know you so I gotcha! A lot of times someone will get on here and ask how’s the fishing on a ton of lakes, never saying how they did, or want exact spots! Plus tons of lurkers!


----------



## Big V (Jun 23, 2021)

No just want to up my posts. I'm not real big on forums nor do I have time to be a lurker. I don't get out as much as I used to or would like to, but it is nice to chat with others who share my interests.Thank you for posting this. Dan


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Big V said:


> No just want to up my posts. I'm not real big on forums nor do I have time to be a lurker. I don't get out as much as I used to or would like to, but it is nice to chat with others who share my interests.Thank you for posting this. Dan


It's all good. How is spencer lake?


----------



## Big V (Jun 23, 2021)

Haven't been out yet. Hopefully soon.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Big V said:


> Haven't been out yet. Hopefully soon.


well lets get that post total up! I did hear someone caught 4 keeper crappie at the bouy line. for the most part, mosquito has just had a ton of small perch and gills.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

johnboy111711 said:


> well lets get that post total up! I did hear someone caught 4 keeper crappie at the bouy line. for the most part, mosquito has just had a ton of small perch and gills.


Ya that's what I've been hearing. Not sure where I'm going to end up this weekend.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I did really well at that one spot at that other lake. it was a great day!


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

johnboy111711 said:


> I did really well at that one spot at that other lake. it was a great day!


Might hit there Sunday IDK


----------



## bmertes (Nov 16, 2009)

johnboy111711 said:


> well lets get that post total up! I did hear someone caught 4 keeper crappie at the bouy line. for the most part, mosquito has just had a ton of small perch and gills.


You are correct about the small perch. I was at Mosquito last Saturday. Ended up with bunch a small perch, maybe 4-5 in the 8-9 inch range, and a couple nice crappie. Fished off the cemetery parking lot in about 20 FOW.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

bmertes said:


> You are correct about the small perch. I was at Mosquito last Saturday. Ended up with bunch a small perch, maybe 4-5 in the 8-9 inch range, and a couple nice crappie. Fished off the cemetery parking lot in about 20 FOW.


I refuse to fish there because of the amount of people and the small fish. I drive to portage lakes and do much better on size and quantity. shorter walk also.


----------



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

Confirmed dink gills and perch…1 keeper gill 1 keeper crappie at skeeter last Sunday 10-20 fow off 305


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## randazzo87 (Apr 19, 2015)

Fished of 305 total of 5 times so far. It's been hit or miss for me. No walleye but a couple outings caught some nice crappies. Caught and ton of perch but mostly small. I've never fished portage lakes before but wanting to give it a shot. Can someone point me a general good direction to park with less traffic?


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

has some big cats lol


----------



## Muggs1979 (Feb 12, 2021)

I've done really well for slab crappie on Skeeter over the years, but did have the same experience last week with the dink perch. I must have caught 30-40, but all were 6" long and didn't catch anything worth keeping. This was off the cemetery access off of Main St. on the southend. Went out of the same area two years ago and my buddy and I caught about 18 slab crappie.


----------

